

New Homeland Security Laser Scanner Reads People At Molecular Level - stfu
http://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/07/11/new-homeland-security-laser-scanner-reads-people-at-molecular-level/

======
enraged_camel
"This laser-based scanner – which can be used 164-feet away — could read
everything from a person’s adrenaline levels, to traces of gun powder on a
person’s clothes, to illegal substances — and it can all be done without a
physical search."

Instead of searching you by hand, they will now search you by laser. The
latter sounds much more invasive since it has the potential to reveal a lot
more information about you, much of which will be completely irrelevant to
security.

